# nook vs kindle!



## chase thorn (Aug 18, 2011)

which one is best in your opinion and why??


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Aug 18, 2011)

I have nook 1 and kindle 3. Nook is a bit slower and the battery on mine drains in about 4 days. If you want to look up a word, it takes forever, I have to use my iPhone. Kindle is very fast and the letters are much clearer. I've gone a month without charging it, and the dictionary is very quick.

I still love my nook more because it was the first ereader my BF got for me


----------



## Schlomo (Aug 18, 2011)

I would choose the Nook Color because the android based operating system allows you to do so much more (you can root it and make it a full featured tablet). I prefer the higher resolution color display - it's an IPS display, which is top of the line and comparable to the iPad. It's touchscreen vs the kindles qwerty keyboard. 

You can use it to surf the web, view videos/pictures, play android games, even old Nintendo/Genesis/PSX games when rooted. It's 8GB of memory vs 4GBs in the Kindle and then you have a slot where you can plug in up to a 32GB memory card to store even more stuff. 

I guess all that would not matter though if you were getting it to just read books.


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 18, 2011)

i still cant decide!! :[ its a 50/50!


----------



## DixieParadise (Aug 18, 2011)

I have the Nook. Bought it when it first came out. For an electronic reader I love it. I like the touch screen as oppose to all those little buttons. My niece has the Nook as well. She got it for school, so she could download her PDF files that her professors notes are written in. Now she doesn't have to worry about her laptop or hard copies, she just carries her Nook to read and study.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 18, 2011)

In all honesty there are really only two major difference... First is battery life depending on which Nook you get the battery life can range from 8 hour to 10 days. For a Kindle the battery life (again depending on which one you get) ranges from 2 weeks to 1 month. 
The second thing is storage. All Kindle's can hold up to 3,500 books while Nooks can hold from 1,500 to 6,000 depending on the type of Nook. Nooks also offer expanded storage.

Here's where I got the info if you wanna look more into it:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2372819,00.asp

I've only ever used a Kindle, I personally love it. But just because I love it doesn't mean you'll love it, so I'm not going to persuade you either way, just give you the info you may need to decide


----------



## Angi (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know anything about Nook, but I love my Kindle.


----------



## Isa (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a Kobo and I love it


----------



## Reptilemama38 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a kindle and love it. My friend has a nook color and it's difficult to see the screen if you're reading outside. The kindle is easy to see both inside and out. My friend wishes she had gotten a kindle instead.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2011)

My mother has a gen one Kindle which she absolutely loves. 
I, too, am looking into getting a Kindle (so I can stop taking hers lol ).


----------



## Robert (Aug 19, 2011)

100% without a doubt no questions asked: iPad. Why pay that much for a device and limit yourself to just an dreaded. iPad can handle nook and kindle formats. With iPad you can comparatively shop for best pricing on ebooks and not be tied into just one format, plus you get all of the other features offered. 

For me it is a no brainer. iPad.


----------



## Reptilemama38 (Aug 19, 2011)

Robert said:


> 100% without a doubt no questions asked: iPad. Why pay that much for a device and limit yourself to just an dreaded. iPad can handle nook and kindle formats. With iPad you can comparatively shop for best pricing on ebooks and not be tied into just one format, plus you get all of the other features offered.
> 
> For me it is a no brainer. iPad.



I hate to disagree with my baby brother, BUT, a kindle is $139, iPad2s are starting at $499. Not exactly in the same price range. Plus an iPad is worthless if you don't have wireless internet. A kindle has free whispernet wherever you are.

PS Love ya Rob!!


----------



## October (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree, iPads are a completely different beast and price range. 

I, too, have a Kindle and love it. The battery lasts me months, it's light, easy to tote and read, and fairly inexpensive. I've looked at the Nooks and the multi-functionality intrigues me, but I also have an Android phone, so do I really need 2 wireless smart devices? Personally, not really.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 19, 2011)

I like the Kindle as an E-reader. It does that well.


----------



## terryo (Aug 19, 2011)

I have the Kindle, and I love it. If all you want to do is read books it's the best out there, IMO. I only use it for reading, and use my phone for anything else. A few days ago I was in the Dr. office waiting for my husband, and I finished my book...in 60 seconds I had another one to read on my Kindle. My friend has the Nook, and she couldn't read at the beach with the sun.


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 19, 2011)

Robert said:


> 100% without a doubt no questions asked: iPad. Why pay that much for a device and limit yourself to just an dreaded. iPad can handle nook and kindle formats. With iPad you can comparatively shop for best pricing on ebooks and not be tied into just one format, plus you get all of the other features offered.
> 
> For me it is a no brainer. iPad.



well i would... but i have a mac.... so its pointless to get an ipad. a mac does everything an ipad can do and much more. i am more interested in the reading and Ereader devices. im not to interested in any sort of apps. plus i dont have the money to drop on an ipad... that goes to my torts 
but if i could... i would love an ipad for travel, but i only wish they did not cost so much! :[ bummer, that is why im lookin for under 200


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 19, 2011)

We have a Mac too. But we have a very busy household and do not have time or the luxury to sit at the computer. The Ipad allow's us to be wherever our kids/tort's/dog is inside or out and still be able to do everything we could not do if we were sitting in front of our computer. 

On topic: I way prefer the kindle app to the nook app on the iPad.

I have also heard that kindle is better for reading outside or when you are in a sunny room. My vote is for the kindle.


----------



## Robert (Aug 19, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > 100% without a doubt no questions asked: iPad. Why pay that much for a device and limit yourself to just an dreaded. iPad can handle nook and kindle formats. With iPad you can comparatively shop for best pricing on ebooks and not be tied into just one format, plus you get all of the other features offered.
> ...



If your mac does everything that you need, why not just download a free desktop E-reader program? (My assumption is lack of portability? If so, that would count as one thing an iPad can do that your Mac can't.)

If cost is the primary motivator for this decision, then I would suggest going with the age old free reading source: a library card. If you are on a tight budget, $140 for an e-reader (minimum cost new without a case or any books) plus the average cost of $9.99 that Amazon charges for books seems like a lot to spend for such a limited return on investment. Just my opinion. 

My iPad is certainly not useless when not in the presence of wifi. I can: read books (from multiple formats, not just Amazons proprietary format), watch movies, listen to music, read business documents, create documents, edit documents, view photo slideshows, play games, etc, etc. A whole list of things which more than justify the difference in cost between a kindle and an iPad. 

If you come across an iPad that is useless without wifi, I recommend taking it to your local Apple store genius bar for service because it is clearly broken. That being said, where can you take your kindle if you have a problem and need support? No local service available unfortunately, another thing that justifies increased cost. 

Take cost completely out of the picture, and there is still one feature about the kindle format that is negatively effecting the e-book industry. Black and white is great for most reading applications, but when it falls short it falls drastically short. I enjoy reading non fiction. You will notice a huge difference in the non fiction genre on E readers. The black and white kindle, and by default all e books sold by amazon in Kindle format, totally sucks when reading a book that is enhanced with color illustrations and graphics. Non fiction titles that include graphics such as maps suffer poorly under kindles format. Biographies that would normally include sections of pictures also fall short in kindle format. The genre of comic books and graphic novels are virtually non existent in Kindle, yet are great on a color e reader.

So if someone is on a strict budget and cost is a major concern, I say skip an e reader altogether. 

If cost is a concern, but not a deal breaker and all a person plans to read is basic literature that will not include any graphics, sketches, pictures, maps or visual aids of any kind, and the buyer wishes to limit themselves stricty to one e-book format and only to e-reader capability, then a kindle sounds great. This only applies to the base model kindle. The $350+ Kindle DX is pure rip off. 

It is my belief that a buyer gets a heck of a lot more for their money at the $500 price point of an iPad than they do at the lesser price points of strict e-reader only devices. 

The future goal of e-readers should be, again just my opinion, to enhance the reading experience. Some publishers have already begun to do this. E format, on a device that can handle it, offers publishers the capability to add so much more to the e-book than just the written word. Interactive graphics and maps, navigable timelines, character breakdowns and character trees, etc The list of possibilities goes on and on, and publishers are limited only by the capability of the devices available to the public. 

One example: there is a great version of Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett available for the iPad. It is pretty awesome. As you read the book, an interactive character tree grows. This tree is accessible at anytime and as the character structure of the story grows, so does the viewable character tree. An interesting and fun way to track characters in a long and complex book. It grows as you read, so there is no spoiler effect. An interactive map also grows as you read which outlines warring factions within the story and it changes as land ownership changes hands. You can see how this type of interactive experience could be fun and beneficial for classic tales like The Lord of the Rings and many others. Why just stick to the old fashioned black and white word?


Sorry for getting off topic. I understand the original question was Nook vs Kindle.


----------



## Cfr200 (Aug 19, 2011)

If you want it for travel the Kindle is far better once you buy the 3g version you can download books with ease without a data plan. This by itself makes the kindle a better choice. If you buy a nook and want to download a book you need to find a wireless network you can connect to. You can also browse the web with Kindle's browser it is not the best but it is free.


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 19, 2011)

i have done my research and am going for the kindle 3 :] and i dont like carrying around books.... bleh. and i have books on my mac! but its the portability! :[ if i could i would get a ipad! but! i like the kindles size and just everything about it :]


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> i have done my research and am going for the kindle 3 :] and i dont like carrying around books.... bleh. and i have books on my mac! but its the portability! :[ if i could i would get a ipad! but! i like the kindles size and just everything about it :]



Congratulations! I'm extremely jealous LOL 
Oh, one thing I didn't see anyone mention- reading at night. If you want to read at night, without the light on at the bedside for whatever reason, get the amazon cover with the light integrated (if you can) or just a little book light from the store


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 19, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > i have done my research and am going for the kindle 3 :] and i dont like carrying around books.... bleh. and i have books on my mac! but its the portability! :[ if i could i would get a ipad! but! i like the kindles size and just everything about it :]
> ...



i was planning on getting one :]


----------



## DixieParadise (Aug 19, 2011)

Interesting Terry about your friend not being able to read in the Sun. I read my Nook on the beach or by the pool all of the time with no problems. I have the E-Ink..no glare screen.


----------



## Angi (Aug 19, 2011)

I like that the Kindle is so small and light. I did not choose it but am very happy with it. My husband IT guy gave it to him for X-Mas and it became mine.


----------



## terryo (Aug 20, 2011)

DixieParadise said:


> Interesting Terry about your friend not being able to read in the Sun. I read my Nook on the beach or by the pool all of the time with no problems. I have the E-Ink..no glare screen.



Her's might be one of the first ones to come out as she has it a while now. She just told me she bought a new one with color...


----------



## Robert (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds like you've done your research. Good luck, I'm sure you will love it. 

In general, I have found that the ease of use and portability of an e reader has helped me to read quite a bit more than I was prior to getting one. Reading is always a good thing, no matter what the source is.


----------



## Claireabbo (Aug 20, 2011)

kindle is the best i amon it right now


----------



## angel_82 (Aug 20, 2011)

hi, not sure what the nook it ( was it released in the uk?) for what its worth, my opinion would be kindle simply because like earlier responses, the battery life and also you can read it outside there is no glare and the screen can be seen. i also have a sony ereader and love this but its not as practical to take out and about. 
does anyone else who had an ereader and smartphone find themselves touching the screen on the kindle/reader expecting the page to turn??! lol takes me a few pages to adjust to the device! 
let us know which you choose, and how you get on!


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 20, 2011)

just got the kindle :] very happy!!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 21, 2011)

Boy am I ever behind the times! Didn't know what either of these were. *Goes back to reading my book... in paperback form.*


----------



## jaizei (Aug 21, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Boy am I ever behind the times! Didn't know what either of these were. *Goes back to reading my book... in paperback form.*



I still prefer paperbacks when I'm at home.


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 22, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Boy am I ever behind the times! Didn't know what either of these were. *Goes back to reading my book... in paperback form.*
> ...



haha yes! i am using it for travel and school textbooks... save me a couple hundred getting kindle editions :] and to carry around books is a pain...


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Aug 22, 2011)

did you get the special offers one? I got mine for 114


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 22, 2011)

i went to best buy and got the wi-fi one! i have the money for the wifi/3g.... but i wanted to get some books. and yes i got the 114 one with a year warranty


----------

